# Big Boulder, PA



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I've seen about a million videos from this place and it looks pretty sweet. Also is it just me or does it seem liek there are just a fuck load of rediculous riders there. All the videos have kids throwin some sweet tech tricks and retarded airs throwing like 7's and upward double backflips just crazy shit. 

Somebody tell me what the skinny on this place. Besides that the whole mountain is a park I know that much.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i rode there a lot when i was in high school but havnt really at all since then. its pretty small overall. it used to be that peeps rode jackfrost across the street during the day and BB at night. i assume its not that way anymore since its one big park now. Both are worth checking out imo. i've always liked jf/bb


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Two years ago when no parks were open due to a bad snow year...Big Boulder had booters!
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - East Coast Te...

This place rocks! (for terrain parks)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Big Boulder is pretty ill or at least it was last season. The videos are all of their park crew and other sick kids that usually show up at night. this season should be pretty nice they have a rail jam the weekend after Thanksgiving the 29th holla at me if you are gonna go up to boulder i go to school around there


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

eastCoastrock said:


> Big Boulder is pretty ill or at least it was last season. The videos are all of their park crew and other sick kids that usually show up at night. this season should be pretty nice they have a rail jam the weekend after Thanksgiving the 29th holla at me if you are gonna go up to boulder i go to school around there


I do believe a few of us were talking about heading up that way on that weekend It was a toss up between there and springs for me. Depends who has more snow. check out the mid atlantic day trip thread in the meets and events section.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

i couldent find it send me a link.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/8018-day-trip-mid-atlantic-shreds.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I learned to snowboard here.
I'm 75% sure If you buy a day pass to big boulder you can get into Jack Frost as well (They are right across the road from each other and it always used to be this way, perhaps not anymore.)
As for why everyone is so good, my guess is because there's so many people who live full time around there in the poconos and they board every day in the winter.
Used to have a vacation house up there though.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Me and my bro just hit up big boulder on sunday and it was better than i was expecting. Seems they got a jump on the other mountains in the area and were able to blow alot of snow successfully. Plus i was able to try out my new rome graft. :thumbsup:

I think were gonna be hitting up bear creek today, ill let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

madsteezy said:


> Me and my bro just hit up big boulder on sunday and it was better than i was expecting. Seems they got a jump on the other mountains in the area and were able to blow alot of snow successfully.


Yeah it's been a cold fall this year in PA. I live a few hours south of there and it's been below 40 since mid October, must be brutally cold up there.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya it was hella cold up there on sunday. Made me realize how badly i need to get a bandana or something to cover my face.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been in the area once and we ended up staying at jack frost the whole time, most of the locals seemed to favor jack frost i/e they let you go off the trails and build your own stuff. Big boulder didn't look bad though, i would have liked to go to both.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Haven't been there in a few years, but it was pretty good. Small though. If I head up to the Poconos I usually go right up to Camelback. A friend of mine used to work in the shop at jf/bb, he liked it enough up there. It's good if you can't get to a bigger mountain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Any one been up there since they opened this season? I'm thinking about making a trip up there this friday, but I want to know if they have some legit snow made. They claim to have 7 trails open...any comments?


----------

